# question



## elmilitaro (Mar 7, 2006)

I still kind of new (not much) but how do you get a picture with your signature? Can some body help me out.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2006)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3042


----------



## elmilitaro (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 7, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 7, 2006)

LOL Ur welcome .....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 8, 2006)

his siggy is no more than a link with IMG tags lol


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks like he got spaces between the tags and the URL...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 9, 2006)

its a URL with IMG tags lol


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 9, 2006)

That is what most images are looma... it's just they end with a picture extention and not an html or php extention which take you to a webpage, they show an image instead...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 9, 2006)

look dude, im not that retarded mmkay?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 9, 2006)

he's hit return after the image tags, it should be




NOT 






that should fix it..........

however as great as that picture is, it's kinda big for a siggy............


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 9, 2006)

> look dude, im not that retarded mmkay?


looma, the whole Mr. Mackey, South Park gimmick is officially over.... Time to move on kid, its now offically in the lame ass quotes department in the Locked/Archived Threads...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 10, 2006)

???? dont know those things, cept the south park thing


----------



## Chief (Aug 4, 2006)

Eh, for some reason the link isn't letting me through. Do you need to a senior member to go there or something. I'm trying to figure out how to to get a pic as a siggy.

nvm I got it.


----------

